# has any one built a 8x4x4 melamine cage



## yoyocrazy (Jun 15, 2011)

i am wondering how much it would run me...fully built.


----------



## james.w (Jun 15, 2011)

Dont bother, use plywood and Drylok. melamine is very heavy and will end up falling apart.


----------



## yoyocrazy (Jun 15, 2011)

remember how i was looking for a AA deposit.well boby message'd me and said he has some.and if i get one most likely i will i need to start building his cage...is there any good tutorial's.


----------



## james.w (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats on getting an AA.

This is a pretty good tutorial, only a couple changes I would make. Use Drylok instead of Kilz for sealing, and definitely do the doors with glass, either sliding or drop down.
http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/how-tos-tutorials/27834-8x4x4-tegu-cage-tutorial.html


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 15, 2011)

yoyocrazy said:


> remember how i was looking for a AA deposit.well boby message'd me and said he has some.and if i get one most likely i will i need to start building his cage...is there any good tutorial's.



I was just about to msg you that he said hes got a few spots for an AA! Congrats!


----------



## yoyocrazy (Jun 15, 2011)

lol thanks...i am excited already talking about it all i got to do is give him the deposit...here goes the wait .


----------

